# Vikes game moved.



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Vikings' success will result in some prime-time exposure.

The NFL announced today the Vikings' game on Dec. 6 at Arizona has been flexed to a 7:20 p.m. start on NBC, according to the Vikings website. The game originally had been set for a 3:15 p.m. start on Fox.


----------

